# What should I do with this venison?



## doug123 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey everybody,

My Dad gave me some venison. A roast, a steak and some ground meat. 

I've been looking on here for what to do with it. I've eaten deer plenty of times but never cooked it, let alone smoked it.

I just saw about soaking the roast in italian dressing overnight then wrapping it in bacon? I think I will try that. I need to pick up a thermometer before I do it. This will be my second smoke.

Anyway, should I try the same thing with the steak? I guess I could pull it off first or put it on later or something.

How about the ground meat? Maybe I will mix it with some sausage. I'm thinking if I am going to smoke the roast I might as well do it all at once. 
Can anyone give me any ideas on this?

Thanks :)


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 27, 2006)

doug123
Hello ...If it were my choice...I'd smoke the roast like you wanted...do the steak..hot and quick on the grill...and depending on how much ground meat you have...maybe make a chilli with it...or add a littlle sausage...fry it up...make a little pasta sauce....or make a gravy after frying..and put over mashed taters...of course..add all your favorite seasonings...
Have fun with it, be creative...

Later
Richard


----------



## taz6317 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Doug,

   Like Richard said, treat the steak like a beef steak, high heat quick cook with maybe some worcestershire and garlic salt.  Good eatin'!


    I used to make stuffed peppers with ground venison.  Saute some onions and garlic.  Mix that in with the uncooked meat and add in some salt, pepper, chile powder and a chipotle chopped up.  Sometimes I throw in some corn or whatever else is laying around.  Stuff your peppers and set them in a pot.  Chop up another chipotle and add that and some of the chipotle sauce to some marinara sauce or tomato soup.  Pour that over and around the peppers.  Simmer for about an hour or so, until the meat is cooked through and the peppers are nice and soft.  I usually serve them up over rice with sauce spooned on top.  

   You might be able to pre-cook the meat (like in a saute pan)  and then do the peppers on the smoker.  I haven't tried that, although I have smoked whole bell peppers and the come out real nice.  Don't get much smoke flavor, but the skins come right off and you have some really tasty roasted peppers.  I like the red bells the best.


----------



## larry maddock (Jun 27, 2006)

yo dude,
there is a easy summer sausage recipe on the venison thread


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 27, 2006)

Do you know what cut of the deer the steak or roast comes from?

If it is tenderloin steak it will cook real quick and tender.  If it is a ham steak off an old buck it may require some slow cooking or smothering.  If it is a young deer it will probably be tender regardless.  

I cook a lot of venison and it is real critical to know what you are cooking.

ps  If it's an old deer soak the meat in buttermilk and it will help cut the gamey taste.  This also works with any wild game.


----------



## doug123 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Those are some good ideas, I'll let you know what I end up doing.

cajunsmoker: No, I have no idea. It was in my Dad's freezer and he didn't want it. I didn't even ask where he got it.

How long do you soak the meat in buttermilk? Just for future reference.

I think I am going to cut the steak up, cook with the ground deer and add some ground beef, then make chili. Then I will do the roast another time with the bacon.

A long time between now and the weekend though, who knows what will happen  :) 

Thanks again for all the good ideas


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jun 28, 2006)

We do alot of Venison Roasts.  I usually brine or at least soak the roast first.  You want to pull as much blood out as you can, basically just get it as pale as you can.  If you don't have buttermilk we use a brine solution or just a couple changes of plain water.  IMO the Italian dressing dosen't do real well with venison.  We rub ours down with our favorit beef rub then top with bacon and smoke.  They are really good.  With the steak and the ground you can treat it just like beef but remeber that it's very lean and can dry out easily.  With the ground you may want to add some beef fat when browning.  Good luck and I hope you enjoy.


----------



## doug123 (Jul 13, 2006)

I grilled the deer steaks this weekend and they were really good. I did them kind of last minute so I ended up defrosting in the microwave then I soaked them in italian dressing for 3 hours or so.

Then I cooked them on the grill with some hamburgers.

They really turned out good.

I still have the ground meat and the roast. I think I am going to do the roast this weekend.

I'll take a pic if it turns out good.

Thanks!


----------

